# This weekend



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

With the line of storms rolling through, are the rivers going to be blowin out for this long weekend? 

Checked the gauges while on the throne today, and everything was much lower than I thought, and got all hyped up thinking about this long weekend. Then I looked at weather.com, and my hopes were crushed! 

I imagine they should be float-able, but are they going to be in a good condition to fish!? 

Please fishing gods dont force me to flat water all weekend!!!!!!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm banking on floatable, Larry. In fact, we're meeting over at Dave's tonight to pow wow and do some planning (mostly pow wow). Looking to do an overnighter if possible.
Any interest?


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

My weekend shot, have to work the high school softball tourney Saturday, then family get together Sunday

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Yea let me know the plans, and I will see what I can do. Had plans to do aep for a day, but I'm always up for options!


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Once again you central guys get to have all the fun. Enjoy and see you the following weekend.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

SHE MADE IT !!!!! Unless its just taking a lot time to get down there looks like northern Ohio only had one nasty cell pass through, and it might of missed her! 

What came of the pow wow!?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Looks like a group overnighter is out. I'll probably try to get something going somewhere, but it sounds like Dave, Neil, Stucky and probably Pasta are out.
Floats...for sure. 
What's your availability, Larry?


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

USMC_Galloway said:


> SHE MADE IT !!!!! Unless its just taking a lot time to get down there looks like northern Ohio only had one nasty cell pass through, and it might of missed her!
> 
> What came of the pow wow!?


Where I saw that cell hit yesterday, it usually takes a solid two day for that water to get to the gage. Still, it might just get a little bump. Watch what the gage to the feeder says, and that should tell you. It just started to tick up on the last reading.

I am up for Sat. and Mon.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Nothing good comes out over at Dave's but headaches in the morning

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## landarcjedi (Mar 20, 2011)

I would like to go somewhere, anyone down with a late afternoon Friday float. Saturday or Monday may be an option, but a Friday 2:30 float would be perfect for me. Any takers?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm in for Sat, Sun, or Monday. So is Old #17.
Steve, it's been too long. Let's hook up.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm hoping for Monday float, but the boss doesn't know that yet :-(

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

I'm good for Saturday and Monday, I promised the wife time on Sunday.. 

Which happens to be a promise take her friends an a cabrewing trip.... So if anyone wants to join that too , I'll be on the water all 3 days .


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

Planning to Kayak camp/fishing at East Fork if anyone is interested.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Sigh nm there she goes, kiser it is...


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

It will be good by Monday.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Was by my local creek, didn't fish but man o man was the water cold,a good ten degrees colder than before the storms. Checked the creek by the house and same deal. Must have rained hard up north, it was raging yesterday and saw the other creeks all saw a good bump. Going to have to be creative finding a gem to float Sat or Sunday, I'm guessing Monday will be the earliest the flows will be floatable

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Crested at 764 last night and already at 719...be around 500 by tomorrow morning. I'm in.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Positive thinking, but it flattens out around 600, the ground is so wet going to take awhile to get a good level.wait until you see how cold the water is, set the creeks back a couple weeks

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Stucky sounds like he's looking for reasons NOT to go....What up?
I can see at least three of our favorites that will be nice by this weekend. And I didn't have to look hard...
I'm in, Neil. Let pool boy go play with his balls while we catch the fish.
Hit me up.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

LOL...we could start a betting pool predicting the cfs.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Betting and pool? I'm in! 

I'm just jealous I can't get out until possible Monday,I am playing pool tourney tonight though

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Maybe I'll come by and be your pool hall "hottie"...wear a slinky dress, show my cans, the whole deal.
At least we'd be hanging out...


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Stop up, I'll buy the beer, all on me, can't beat that

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Out looking for waterproof Bluetooth speaker 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Ask DaddyDave where he got his. It's awesome!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Found one at miejer's its a Bluetooth speaker ipx4 water resistant, solar changer, can charge phones,$99

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Here it is

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Reviews are mixed, and its too big, I'll keep looking

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

StuckAtHome said:


> Stop up, I'll buy the beer, all on me, can't beat that
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


If you win will you buy me something pretty?


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

You know it

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Wonder if Brett carries something like that

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I know he's got all the badass solar chargers and stuff.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

K give me a time and place and I will be there in the morning, looks like an hour drive north wouldnt be to bad....


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

That looks like the river to float, clears up faster than the ones around here. I'll be thinking of you guys while I work the high school softball concession stand half the day :-(

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

567 and falling steady...That one up north is kind of bossy when you are trying to fish it at this level.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm betting it might barely break into the high 400's by morning, bet it won't get to 300 by Sunday

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

The ground water we shouldn't have to worry about for awhile

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

476 cfs...What do I win?...Or are we playing Price Is Right rules?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

You lose. The lady in the "I Love Dogs" sweatshirt next to you bid $1.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Dam

Won the tourney last night, got home at 3 am :-(

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Tough day out there today, folks. The weather was beautiful, and the water clarity was passable - about 1-2 feet visibility depending on different parts of our stretch. As you may expect, the water was pushy, and it was hard to set up for more than one cast at a target. 

We threw spinnerbaits exclusively except for Larry experimenting with a couple things for a cast or two. There wasn't really a sensible alternative given the conditions. We finished a 12-mile float in close to 8 hours flat, and that was with quite a few stops along the way.

We (me, Larry, and Pasta) each caught a 16, and that was pretty much it. I also added a dink, and Larry missed probably a 15 followed shortly after that by a monstah that flipped him off and flipped his Hawg Trough measuring board into the creek. Extra bad for him as that is the official measuring stick for this weekend's Buckeye Kayak Fishing Trail tournament.

Still had a great time even though the fishing was tough.

Oh yeah, I didn't dunk a thermometer, but the water felt pretty chilly. Things should start warming up fast. I hope that helps.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

streamstalker said:


> Tough day out there today, folks. The weather was beautiful, and the water clarity was passable - about 1-2 feet visibility depending on different parts of our stretch. As you may expect, the water was pushy, and it was hard to set up for more than one cast at a target.
> 
> We threw spinnerbaits exclusively except for Larry experimenting with a couple things for a cast or two. There wasn't really a sensible alternative given the conditions. We finished a 12-mile float in close to 8 hours flat, and that was with quite a few stops along the way.
> 
> ...


Great report. I need to get out. This weekend and next look bad for me, but the 2 after that I should be able to get out.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Bet the water was ten degrees cooler, did you measure it Neil? A pool buddy fished your creek the other day, the little one, and he said it was way colder than the week before, going to take a few days before they turn back on

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

The fishing ain't getting any better. We had 8 boats on the water today, and I doubt we had 8 fish. Larry earned a few fish that were very hard fought for. The rest of us got one or two...or none. The water was still pretty stained. It is a joy to paddle at this level, but it seems to make targeting the fish a lot harder. 

You couldn't ask for better weather or water to paddle, and regardless of the lack of fish, it was a complete blast to be out there today!


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Couldn't agree with you more Streamstalker. I had a tough day on the water too. It sure beat staying home.


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

I've heard bad luck with bass recently so I've switched it up. Red worm, hook, bobber, and an old Zebco 33. I've caught bluegill, crappie, carp, catfish and rock bass the last two trips. Nothing with any size, but it's fun to catch constantly

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Had fun, I'm totally worn out, sun got me today.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

StuckAtHome said:


> Had fun, I'm totally worn out, sun got me today.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Bunch of you blade slingers out there today.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

We tried everything, water dropped in temp from the rain the fish aren't biting

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

